
Free Software Sticker Book - replace the OS/processor stickers on your computer - ascuttlefish
http://openstickers.com/
======
jrockway
I like repurposing the existing stickers. For example, my Kindle has an Atom
processor inside, or so the sticker says, anyway. My laptop has a sticker with
the tech support phone number for Suntory beer, and my desktop has a sticker
advising the reader to not operate the machine when it is under water.

When I got a VoIP phone, it came with a bunch of stickers that said "this
device cannot call 911 during a power failure". I attached those to various
household objects -- it's true that my alarm clock can't call 911 during a
power failure, after all.

I have an Intel SSD on the way, which apparently comes with an "SSD Inside!"
sticker. Might have to stick that to my bike.

~~~
__david__
I am the same way. My fire extinguisher is "Dual Bios".

~~~
jrockway
Excellent :)

------
swombat
I haven't owned a computer that came with stickers on it for about 3 years
now.

I certainly have no intention of polluting my MacBook Pro's perfect exterior
with a crappy home-made sticker now.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
No removable stickers please, they're déclassé, just the glowing corporate
logo thanks.

~~~
swombat
1) The glowing apple is highly aesthetic, unlike most of those fugly stickers.

2) The product is designed with the logo in mind. It's not an afterthought.
It's part of the product's design.

3) Most laptops of other brands carry the brand of the laptop maker in a
prominent place too. E.g. Dell laptops: <http://www.treehugger.com/pink-dell-
laptop.jpg> HP laptops: [http://www.laptopsarena.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/11/hp-bu...](http://www.laptopsarena.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/11/hp-business-laptop2.jpg) Sony laptop lid:
<http://regmedia.co.uk/2007/08/07/sony_tz11_1.jpg>

4) In addition, most other brands of laptop also repeat that brand name inside
the laptop, after you open the lid. The only brand I can see on my MBP once I
open the lid is "Macbook Pro" in discreet silver letters under the screen.
There's not even any noticeable writing underneath the laptop. Nor does it
even say "Apple" explicitly anywhere.

5) In addition to all this branding from the laptop manufacturer (which exists
on the macbook pro too, though it's easily argued that the apple branding is
_way_ more tasteful than most other brands), _on top of that_ they also stick
god damned "Intel Inside" and "Windows Vista ready" and god knows what other
stickers.

Claiming that somehow the Macbook Pro is inferior because it has no removable
stickers is completely stupid.

If you want a laptop that's largely free of stupid logos and stickers, get a
Mac.

------
astine
It looked for a moment like they were actually selling a book of these
stickers. A second glance showed me that I was wrong. Anyway, I imagine a book
of stickers like this would be a make a neat gift for a FOSS fan even if he
didn't actually put any of them on his computer.

------
antidaily
Nice idea but only about 1% are worthy of sticking on a machine. Seriously,
who is sticking a Drupal sticker on their laptop??

~~~
j_baker
I suppose there could be someone out there willing to put a Drupal sticker on
their server...

------
duck
Is there anyone that puts more stickers on a laptop than Sony? I count seven
of them.

~~~
duck
Okay, just removed all of them. I guess in the year I owned this one I never
really noticed them until this article. Once I noticed them they started
driving me crazy.

------
ascuttlefish
I had three stickers on my HP laptop, which I promptly removed. This is more a
curiosity than something I'd actually stick on my computer, though the
Stallman sticker in Book I is rather hilarious.

------
psranga
Right on time. I've always believed that "you are not your f------ computer",
but after Section 331, I am just about to print a penguin logo and stick it my
computer lid.

------
goatforce5
Can I have a CUPS sticker to put on my sticker?

[Insert Xzibit pic here.]

